# Still looking for a new club....



## Arrow3 (Jun 11, 2007)

Im still in the market for a new hunting club..I am not getting back in the Elbert County club that I was in....I would prefer Oglethorpe County but would listen to other options...Me and Jessica plan on moving back to Oglethorpe County asap...Im tired of having to drive a hour to hunt....I still have my place in Oconee County to deer hunt but it has no turkeys on it...Im looking for a club to bowhunt for deer, rabbit hunt, and turkey hunt....Hogs would be a plus but not a necessity...Turkeys are my #1 focus.....Thanks in advance....


----------



## Gadget (Jun 11, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> .Im tired of having to drive a hour to hunt...




 I have a 45 minute drive. 

You should find a club first, then buy a house down the street, that way you can hunt every day of the season........


----------



## carabrook (Jun 11, 2007)

Arrow, come next turkey season give me a yell and ya can come down and show me how its done on our place. Sitting on the deck sat and a hen walked out at a feeder 100 yds away and proceeded to chow down. Guess they get smarter in season, and yes I know you cant shoot hens but I have never tried turkey hunting, just give us a yell next season


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 12, 2007)

carabrook said:


> Arrow, come next turkey season give me a yell and ya can come down and show me how its done on our place. Sitting on the deck sat and a hen walked out at a feeder 100 yds away and proceeded to chow down. Guess they get smarter in season, and yes I know you cant shoot hens but I have never tried turkey hunting, just give us a yell next season



I'll take you up on that!!


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jun 16, 2007)

Brandon,  Get yourself on down to Screven County and hunt. The drive is well worth it! I drive an hour and a half one way. It would be an hour more for you. More deer than you can shake a stick at...........Ain't no turkey's though.................  Get yourself a little small camper or tent and hunt the weekends.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 16, 2007)

Jack Flynn said:


> Brandon,  Get yourself on down to Screven County and hunt. The drive is well worth it! I drive an hour and a half one way. It would be an hour more for you. More deer than you can shake a stick at...........Ain't no turkey's though.................  Get yourself a little small camper or tent and hunt the weekends.



Jack,

Id love to hunt with you guys but its just to far from me.....Hopefully I'll get down to hunt with you,boink, bunyun and the guys one day....


----------



## HunterDoug (Jul 10, 2007)

We have a 1269 acre lease 5 miles west of Lincolnton off of highway 378.  It consists of planted pines, cut over, mature pines and hardwoods, feed plots, and plenty of water source.  If you are interested call Brad at 404-725-1584 or Doug at 678-641-0233.  Thanks!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 18, 2007)

Still looking...In Oglethorpe County or close...Thanks..


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 8, 2007)

Still looking....


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 12, 2007)

bump


----------

